# New Holland’s Two New Yard And Garden Tractor Lines



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not sure if this belongs here or somewhere else but this is as close as I could figure a place to post it. Disregard the Feb.2003 date. That is a misprint. 

NEW HOLLAND’S TWO NEW YARD AND GARDEN TRACTOR LINES


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is more info. on the MY Yard series tractors.

click here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

More info. on the GT-A Garden Tractors.



click here


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

All they really did was The LS series was Toro's 260 series and now the MY series Yard tractors are Toro New 400 series tractors. Basicly Toro Got rid of the 260 series so the did the Same for the New Holland Yard tractors. And The GT-A series is the Toro 5Xi series the New Holland Models of the Toro tractors are usually several hundred dollars cheaper in Price than The Red Painted Toro Models. So if you want a Toro Tractor look at New Holland if you want to save some money for the Exact same Tractor.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I thought it looked like a Toro so they make them for New Holland :truth: 
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Any idea what these models will cost?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Shouldn't this be in the New Holland board?:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Johnray13, your guess is as good as mine. I would imagine that the costs would be similar to the comparable Toro mode (I am assuming these are built by Toro for New Holland)


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Argee, are you doing alright? Your FP quality has been slipping lately.   :cowboy: :clown: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Well here is last years price for the New Holland tractors NH Ls series was LS35 $3,040,LS45 $3,748 and LS55 $4,435 NH GT series GT18 $5,820 GT22 $6,350 Last Years Toros 260 series 266 $3,359, 268H $3,799 and 270H $4,499 Toro 5Xi series 520Xi $6,849 and 522Xi $7,279 The Xi series price's for this year are still the same as 2003. The 2004 400 series By Toro price is 416XT $3,719,417XT $4,419 and 419XT $5,019. The New Holland MY series is Based on the Toro 400 series so if it anything like last year the New Holland MY series is several hundred dollars cheaper than the same Toro only difference is the color.


----------

